# Nejsem tu



## _RosS_

Somebody could please tell me what means "Nejsem tu"? 
Thanks!


----------



## jazyk

Nejsem - I'm not
tu - here


----------



## MikeLynn

Jazyk is definitely right, but it may depend on the situation where and when this utterance is used. It might be even something like "JA TU NEJSEM (...)", which might mean: "Please ignore me as though I weren't here." because saying I'm not here to somebody is a clear contradiction of terms-how can I say something when I'm not there. Or you could use "Jakobych tu nebyl..." which, at least I believe, is pretty close to "As though/if I weren't here
M&L


----------



## _RosS_

Very kind, thank you a lot


----------



## MikeLynn

You're more than welcome _RosS_, after all it's my mother's tongue and I feel I should do my best to help people who would like to learn a bit more about it. After all, that's exactly what all the native English speakers in the English only section of this forum have been doing for _me_ for some time. If you think it's helped you to understand a bit more about the tricky, difficult and not exactly logical language, I'm really happy 
M&L


----------



## PocketWatch

Is there a difference between "zde" and "tu"? The Czech book that I have lists "here" as "zde" but it was written in the 1950s.


----------



## MikeLynn

Hi PocketWatch,
They definitely mean exactly the same thing and I'd say both are rather formal usually used in written Czech. The latter might be a bit "dated" or used in poetry or by older people. If I should say _here_ in normal conversation, I would probably use *tady*-there is no difference in meaning, but the last choice sounds most natural to me. But basically _He is not here_ can be translated as:
On _zde_ neni.
On _tu_ neni.
On _tady_ neni.
and the meaning is exactly the same the only difference here seems to be the way they sound. However, the first two sound a bit too formal, at least to my ears, to use them in casual conversation and *tady* would be my preferred choice here
M&L


----------

